# Docked Outboard - Up or Down?



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've noticed that all of the boat owners at my marina(at least the ones I've talked to) who have I/O's leave their outdrives in the down positon while docked. They say it takes the stress off of the hydraulics. On the other hand all the boats with outboards leave their motor in the up position. What's the difference? I have a deep water slip with 5' of water at MLT. I much rather leave it down for the same reason plus my mooring lines wouldn't touch the motor. With 500 boats in the water I'm sure it's a HOT marina meaning there is electrical activity in the water that will eat up you zincs. Zincs are cheaper to replace than hydraulic seals. Any thoughts here? 

Catman.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

With an outboard motor, you can raise it all the way out of the water thus preventing any marine life from taking up residence on the surface or on the moving parts.

Whereas with a inboard or stern drive, you are never going to get it out of the water all the way and likewise you'd be stressing the hydraulic for no reason.

Most boat mechanics will tell you that you're not going to hurt the hydraulic by leaving it up; only when you've got it unbraced and your bouncing up and down on the highway will you stress the componants.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Tater, that's about what I thought. I've always left it up but I'm at a new marina and the docking is entirely different. Guess I'll just put chaffing sleeves on the docking lines where they hit the motor. 

Catman.


----------

